
Apps Installed on Lots of Android Tracked User Behavior to Run Ad Fraud Scheme - techaddict009
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/craigsilverman/how-a-massive-ad-fraud-scheme-exploited-android-phones-to?fbclid=IwAR1vngiKw5Du41QsBLyygP-0_BcMNa8NcHLf7NoAeCaadtooWNrINsvmDXE
======
techaddict009
Direct link to the spreadsheet with the app list. There's 128 apps:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BMJAHOASdeOOYgomSva9...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BMJAHOASdeOOYgomSva9URZnPZ4ZdPbnyxdpqQH9KgI/htmlview)

